# Problem Settings Samsung Led TV 7000 serie



## elmarkou

Hi,

I looking for one owner of the Samsung LED Screens 6000, 7000 or 8000 series. I've got the 46B7020 (Platinum / Black Version) And I played with my White Balance settings (couple of digits) in the service menu, but I cannot get back to original settings

So I'm looking for someone that can give me the original settings of this item in the service menu.

How to work:
put the tv in standby mode, then press on the remote: INFO then MENU then MUTE and in the end POWER to put the Tv on again. The tv is now starting up and the service menu will apear.

Well now the settings: 

Go to ADC/WB -> White Balance. 

here you can see some settings like:

Sub Brightness 
R Offset 
G Offset 
B Offset 
Sub Contrast 
R Gain 
G Gain 
B Gain 

I need the digits behind thos settings.

So can someone please send me an e-mail or post it here?

Kind Regards,

Elmar


----------



## fhloston

Here are my settings, I have a UE46B7050 (nordic red variant)

Sub Brightness 128
R Offset 512
G Offset 512
B Offset 512
Sub Contrast 134
R Gain 512
G Gain 512
B Gain 558

Hope it helps, and thanks for the keys to the service menu :smile:


----------



## green1706

thanks for link man. I have a Samsung, UE40B6000/A, series 6, 40″ Box Set in Rose Black, and the good news is the price is started to come down.
To wrap up, believe the hype! LED TVs are the future!


----------



## Bryttmar

Hi,

I have a UE46b8050 and I must say that the picture are more excelent then expected.
Iam really really impressed of the quality but I have to say to everyone who is interested of the new Samsung LED TV that the head remote control(Para control) have problems with the battery time communication with the TV. It´s not using IR but it´s using WIFI and gets an IP-address and it light up everytime you touch it. This means that the battery is working more then 1½ month and I have had it for 3 month and switch batteries 2 times.
The first time I changed batteries there was no problems but the second time I could not get it to work with the para remote control. I tested the para button without success and the resett button without success and then I called Samsung support and they told me to put metall between the battery minus and plus pole without success. My brother have recently installed his new Samsung UE46b8050 and he have the same problem with battery time and he have changed battery once and Iam waiting to see if he gets the same problem after changing batteries the second time. If he gets the same problem I will return the Samsung LED TV UE46b8050. Right now I can only change channel, tourn on and off the TV and change channel so this is a very expencive TV if this will be only things it´s good for.


Best Regards
Technical Nerd and System Engineer


----------



## samsungseller

I have had this TV for about 2 weeks now and could not be more pleased! My A/V setup was in place when it arrived and all I had to do was connect the HDMI to start watching television. I am running HD cable (HDMI), Wii (Component), Blu Ray (HDMI), and a camera (HDMI) all through the Denon AVR-1910. Only the HDMI out from the Denon to the TV is needed as it switches and upconverts all video.
So after I plugged it in, cable channels started appearing...except for 2 HD channels - just got a black screen. I spent 45 minutes adjusting resolution ins/outs on the cable box, receiver, and TV to no avail. Finally, I rebooted the cable box, and there they were. Yes, I should have tried that first. Anyway, everything has been running without issue. 

If you are planning not to spend too much money for a 1080p high definition TV with good quality, Samsung LED TV is undoubtedly one of the best choices available in the market today. Enjoy your favorite TV program, watch your favorite movies, and play your games, in 1080p, the way Samsung is meant to be.


----------



## torajeve

I HAVE SAMSUNG UA32C400 LED TV. CAN SOMEONE HAVE ITs ADC/WB SETTINGS.

RAJEEV


----------



## Basementgeek

torajeve

Hi and welcome to TSF :wave:

Please start your own thread please.

Also how about turning off your caps lock?

BG


----------

